# The Frame



## cda (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## fatboy (Jan 17, 2018)

Interesting enough.......kind of looks like some money was looking for a place to be spent..........


----------



## mark handler (Jan 21, 2018)

fatboy said:


> Interesting enough.......kind of looks like some money was looking for a place to be spent..........


Money they have to spend
Much more interesting than the Saint Louis Gateway Arch


----------

